# Cannot write libeay32.dll



## Skittle (Dec 11, 2008)

I keep getting this issue while trying to install my P.C. Gizmo. I bought him for the pure cute factor but I am getting really annoyed with it. If you ignore it, the application crashes. I've tried replacing the file with a downloaded version and that does not work. It worked for the system folder in the Windows folder but then the issue went to the System32 folder. I've tried making the entire System32 folder not write protected but that isn't working. Here is the details of the error:
Output folder: C:\Windows\system32
Can't write: C:\Windows\system32\libeay32.dll

I cannot delete or replace the file in the System32 folder since for some reason I do not have permission to though I am an Admin and the only user on this laptop. Uggggh.


I'm getting really frustrated.


----------



## Raithah (Dec 11, 2008)

These are totally *duh* questions, but there's nothing to be lost but a few minutes of your time.

First, make sure the file isn't write protected. Yes, I know, obvious  (Right Click-Properties-Read Only).

Second is to verify the integrity of your file. The iTunes version of libeay32.dll, which may or may not be the same as yours (but it works, so hey), has an MD5 checksum of:
	
	



```
66512D8CE91C8D5ABF762B51D06872B3
```
Post back with results if you get 'em .


----------



## Pi (Dec 11, 2008)

Make sure you're using the latest version of the installer from the manufacturer's website, instead of whatever they shipped on the CD.


----------



## Skittle (Dec 11, 2008)

Raithah said:


> These are totally *duh* questions, but there's nothing to be lost but a few minutes of your time.
> 
> First, make sure the file isn't write protected. Yes, I know, obvious  (Right Click-Properties-Read Only).
> 
> ...



How do I verify the integrity? It's not read-only so that is not the problem. I am also using the one on the website as well and I am still getting the issue.


----------



## Raithah (Dec 11, 2008)

I take it you've downloaded and installed it more than once, so integrity won't be an issue. Other than trying the same DLL downloaded for a different program, that's all I've got. Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## Skittle (Dec 11, 2008)

Raithah said:


> I take it you've downloaded and installed it more than once, so integrity won't be an issue. Other than trying the same DLL downloaded for a different program, that's all I've got. Sorry I couldn't help.


I would if it would let me replace the file, which it won't.


----------



## Raithah (Dec 11, 2008)

Hah! I totally missed the edit on your first post . You've got some options.

I'm unsure as to whether or not Windows locks out the System files while it's running - I've never really had a need to tinker in there, so I've never tested it. In any case, try booting into safe mode then modifying the files you need. Should that fail, try using a live-bootable linux distro to modify the directory. Or DOS (if it supports NTFS, which I doubt it does). Really, whatever floats your boat as long as it isn't Windows.

Now a final, rediculously obvious question, but have you restarted the computer? It really does help sometimes.


----------



## Skittle (Dec 11, 2008)

Raithah said:


> Hah! I totally missed the edit on your first post . You've got some options.
> 
> I'm unsure as to whether or not Windows locks out the System files while it's running - I've never really had a need to tinker in there, so I've never tested it. In any case, try booting into safe mode then modifying the files you need. Should that fail, try using a live-bootable linux distro to modify the directory. Or DOS (if it supports NTFS, which I doubt it does). Really, whatever floats your boat as long as it isn't Windows.
> 
> Now a final, rediculously obvious question, but have you restarted the computer? It really does help sometimes.


Haha. Just tried that and it didn't do anything, sadly. I'm gonna try safe mode now.


----------



## Skittle (Dec 11, 2008)

Going into safe mode worked! Hurrah! Thank you so much!


----------

